# PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?



## vikingr87 (17. Juli 2014)

*PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Hallo zusammen!

In manchen Bereichen scheine ich echt Mac verwöhnt zu sein. So konnte ich meinen iMac mit optischen Kabel (und einem 3,5mm-Klinke-Adapter) problemlos an meinen AV Receiver anschließen und hatte beim entsprechenden Medium Surround (also Dolby und DTS). Nun ging ich naiverweise davon aus, dass es sich mit meinem neuen Computer ebenfalls so verhält, mein Mainboard bietet ja sogar einen direkten optischen Ausgang an (also kein Adapter von Nöten).

Angeschlossen, Ton ist auch vorhanden, aber natürlich kein Surround Sound. Im Realtek HD Audio-Manager ist auch keine Auswahl möglich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz nochmal einige Eckdaten:
ASRock H87M Pro4
Yamaha AV-Pack 105
Windows 7 Pro SP2

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt! Ich würde zur Not auch ein anderes Kabel wählen (mein Receiver hat allerdings keinen HDMI-Eingang).

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## drstoecker (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

du musst unter soundeinstellungen die tonausgabe für das ausgabegerät (av receiver) auf 5.1 konfigurieren. dannach sollte es laufen.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

 Zu aller erst mal, wo hast du kein 5.1 bei Musik und Youtube Videos, Games ? 

Generell ist es so, über Optisch ist kein 5.1 möglich, auch nicht beim Mac !!! Denn die Bandbreite ist zu begrenzt und reicht grade mal für PCM Stereo. Lediglich Dolby Digital und DTS machen es möglich über Spdif 5.1 zu übertragen, das funktioniert weil DD und DTS die daten Komprimieren. 

Falls du aber Mediums hast die eine Dolby Digital oder DTS Tonspur haben, dann muss die Bitstream weiterleitung aktiviert werden ( zumindest nannte es sich bei Creative so ) bei div. Playern wie dem VLC gibts dafür auch ne Option im Menü, der Mediaplayer Classic macht das vollautomatisch.


----------



## vikingr87 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Verrätst du mir wo ich das machen kann? Ich finde dazu keine Option. War bereits in den Einstellungen des Verstärkers und dort unter "Unterstützte Formate" DTS Audio und Dolby Digital markiert. Unter "Erweitert" habe ich als Standardformat auch nur die Auswahl zwischen verschiedenen Hz Einstellungen, aber immer nur 2 Kanal.

Edit an dekay55:
Bei Videos mittels VLC und bei Spielen vermisse ich den 5.1 Ton. Beim Mac brauchte ich nur in VLC den optischen Ausgang als Ausgang wählen und dann lief es. Super simpel.


----------



## marko597710 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Versuch es mal mit k-lite codec pack vielleicht fehlt es dir oder ac3 Filter
AC3Filter
Codec Guide: K-Lite Codec Pack - For XP, Vista, Windows 7 and 8


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juli 2014)

Du musst im VLC in den erweiterten Einstellungen "spdif verwenden wenn verfügbar" wählen. Dann sollte das funktionieren bei Filmen.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

bei spielen kannst du kein 5.1 haben ! Da brauchst du ne Soundkarte welche den 5.1 Sound mittels Dolby Digital Live, oder DTS-Connect komprimiert.
Videos die mit dem VLC Player abgespielt werden und keine Dolby Digital oder DTS Tonspur haben können auch nicht in 5.1 ausgegeben werden ! Das funktioniert wie gesagt beim Mac genauso wenig. Wenn Dolby Digital oder DTS vorhanden dann sollte der VLC automatisch diesen auch über Spdif weitergeben, hab grad eben geschaut bei mir gehts Automatisch mit der aktuellsten Version. 

Am AVR brauchst du garnicht einstellen, der übernimmt in der Regel was er bekommt.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Dein Mainboard verfügt über kein DD oder DTS, daher bräuchtest du zumindest für Spiele eine entsprechende Soundkarte.
Ob man eine DTS/DD Tonspur mit einer Soundkarte ohne DTS/DD übertragen kann, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## vikingr87 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Der entscheidene Hinweis für VLC war "spdif verwenden wenn verfügbar" von Venmo. Vielen Dank! Das läuft.

Auch der Hinweis mit den Spielen ist wichtig. Verstehe zwar noch nicht so recht, warum das nur mit Soundkarte möglich ist, aber nun gut. Lässt sich dann nicht ändern.

Videos waren für mich ohnehin der entscheidene Punkt.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Ganz einfach: in Spielen liegen Tonspuren nicht in einem komprimierten DTS/DD Format vor (was bei Filmen schon fast Standard ist).

Daher müssen diese von einer Soundkarte komprimiert werden.


Eine entsprechende Soundkarte ist auch gar nicht so teuer: http://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-dsx-7-1-90-yaa0p0-0uan0bz-a849888.html


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Das kann ich dir erklaeren. Im grunde waere es auch mit Onboard Sound möglich, aber um das machen zu dürfen brauch der Hersteller von den Dolby Laboratories oder von DTS inc. diveres Lizenzen um Dolby Digital Live oder DTS-C anwenden zu dürfen. Und die kosten bisl was, dazu kommt noch das die meisten Codec Chips ohnehin nicht im stande sind berechnungen durchzuführen das muss ja alles die CPU machen bei nem Onboard Sound, und das würde zu teilweise schon starken Latenzen führen, zumindest so stark das Bild und Ton Asyncron sind auch wenns nur wenige millisekunden sind, mich stört z.b schon ne latenz von 10ms extrem ( gut mein gehör ist drauf geschult Latenzen rauszuhören, über 20 jahre DJ halt ) 
Ne Soundkarte hat ja meist nen vollwertigen Soundchip der dann auch in der Lage ist Dolby oder DTS berechnungen in echtzeit durchzuführen wie z.b der Chip von den Asus Xonar, oder der Chip von den Creative karten oder div Via Chips, und so haste keine Latenz oder nur ne sehr sehr geringe. 
Bei Soundkarten ist das bisl einfacher durchzuführen auch die geschichte mit den Lizenzen ist einfacher umzusetzen mit ner Soundkarte. 

Es gibt zwar auch nen kostenloses programm was aehnlich wie Dolby Digital Live berechnet, allerdings nur im AC3 format und das auch noch grottenschlecht weil eben die Lizenz und der passende Algorithmus fehlt, zudem laeufts auch wieder über die CPU weils nur emuliert ist, also haste ne Latenz, nen beschissenen Surround Sound und joar stabil is auch was anderes. Kannst es ja mal ausprobieren 
AC3Filter

Ich find das ding richtig mies, vorallem wenn man nen direkten vergleich zu ner Soundkarte hat mit Dolby Digital Live.


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Er hat einen AVR. Da muss die Soundkarte nichts berechnen 

Er hat ja schon geschrieben das es nun geht 

Zu der Sache mit den Games kann ich aber nichts sagen. Bzw läuft das bei mir über HDMI.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

*kopf an wand* Venom würdest du vieleicht lesen was ich geschrieben hab, wobei ich glaub du hast es gelesen du verstehst es nur nicht 
Edit : Vieleicht solltest du den Thread aufmerksam lesen, dann wirst du merken das ich 100% Recht habe, und es bei meinem lezten Beitrag rein um die Games geht, weil das eben NICHT Funktioniert, und da brauchs eben eine Soundkarte die DTS-C oder DDL codieren kann damit 5.1 überhaupt über spdif möglich wird ...... und das wird auf der Soundkarte berechnet, shit egal ob der AVR Digital angebunden ist, der decodiert das DDL Signal und macht daraus 5.1


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juli 2014)

dekay55 schrieb:


> *kopf an wand* Venom würdest du vieleicht lesen was ich geschrieben hab, wobei ich glaub du hast es gelesen du verstehst es nur nicht



Sry jetzt gesehen. Habe das "live" über sehen


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

ahhhh  Sorry wegen dem harschen Ton, dieses Thema wird nur alle woche angesprochen und immer und immer und immer wieder faellt die frage warum bei Games kein 5.1 über spdif möglich ist, drum etwas genervt gewesen


----------



## Venom89 (17. Juli 2014)

Kein ding bin es gewohnt angemault zu werden wenn ich mal wieder nicht zu höre 

Wie gesagt ich bin mit meinem AVR per HDMI verbunden. Dort wird, bei spielen brav 5.1 PCM übertragen . Meine Soundkarte nutze ich nur für meine Kopfhörer.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Jop mit HDMI ja kein problem, sein AVR hat halt leider kein HDMI. Daher die erklaerung von mir.


----------



## vikingr87 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Also muss vllt mal auf Dauer ein neuer her. Habe da diesen ins Auge gefasst:
Yamaha RX-V475 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wär das wohl eine solide Wahl? Gäbe es was Gutes für weniger?


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

hmm also unter Solide AVR´s versteh ich eher AVR´s der 1000€+ Klasse. 

Ich denke in der niedrigpreisklasse schenken die sich alle nix, da gehts nur um die ausstattung, gleich "schlecht" dürften die alle klingen. 
Besser als dein jetziger wirds nicht sein, auser das der halt HDMI hat und paar Features mehr.

Wenns dir wirklich nur um 5.1 bei Games dabei geht, würd ich eher ne kleine Soundkarte kaufen mit DDL oder DTS-C feature.


----------



## vikingr87 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Naja, hab kein perfektes Gehör und bin da nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Soweit ich gelesen habe, soll er aber schon ein recht großer Fortschritt zum Vorgänger darstellen. Aber du wirst recht haben und andere in dem Preissegment werden sich zu dem nicht viel nehmen.

Die Soundkarte könnte man sich vllt. auch mal gönnen. Die Vorgeschlagene hat allerdings keinen HDMI- und keinen optischen Ausgang. Sieht ein bisschen mager aus.


----------



## dekay55 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

Fortschritt aber auch nur in den Features und dem Einmesssystem, aber die Verstaerkereinheit, irgendwo muss ja gespaart werden wenn man nen AVR für 240€ raushaut mit den unzaehligen Features, die allein dürften den Hauptpreis ausmachen und die Verstaerkereinheit wird keine 50€ wert sein, so traurig wie das ist. Musst du halt abschaetzen ob dir die Features wichtig sind, das ist das alleinige entscheidungsmerkmal bei der Preisklasse. Ob da jetzt Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo oder sowas drauf steht ist vollkommen egal meiner ansicht nach.
Edit : Ne ausnahme macht hier etwas Harman Kardon in der niedrigpreisklasse, sind natürlich auch keine wundergeraete, aber hier merkt man deutlich in der 300€ preisklasse, wenig Features dafür aber halbwegs solide Verstaerkertechnik und offen und ehrliches Datenblatt.

Edit 2 : Natürlich hat die hier verlinkte Xonar DSX nen Optischen Ausgang, der ist als Toslink Miniplug Variante, bedeutet, die 3.5mm Klinkenbuchse ist gleichzeitig der Toslink ausgang, da ist nen Adapter bei von Miniplug auf Standart Toslink F05 
Dett sieht so aus http://www.av-onlineshop.de/template/prodimg/bigEVN-1325.jpg


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: PC über optisches Kabel an AV Receiver --> kein 5.1?*

So ist es, die DSX hat einen Coax/optisch Kombi Ausgang  Der Adapter liegt der Soundkarte bei.

HDMI wird heutzutagen von der Grafikkarte geliefert, es gibt nur eine handvoll Soundkarten mit HDMI Ausgängen


----------

